# whats in your pockets right now?



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

saw this on another forum, it seemed like a funny idea for a thread.... im usually a man with a LOT in my pockets, for for right now all i have:

2 rubber bands
wallet 
40 bucks cash (not in the wallet)
12 Marlboro reds
one book matches
djeep lighter
a cloth ipod mini case full of 2" woodscrews

whats in your pockets?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

my right hand. pocket pool ftw!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Trouser Snake


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

i don't have any pockets. i like reading p fury in the nude.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

pics?^^^ LOL!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

$1.25
iPod
Cell phone
receipts


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

keys wallet phone smokes lighter pen and loose change


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pack of salems, blue lighter and my shitty virgin mobile cell phone


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i almost forgot zig zag whites i just ent to the store so i could roll one lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> $1.25
> iPod
> Cell phone
> receipts


LOL your broke but well connected and entertained

oh, im broke too.

keys
phone
wallet
work ID badge
change (not the Obama kind the stuff that acutally can be used for something) 
14 bucks
your sisters phone number


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> keys
> phone
> wallet
> work ID badge
> ...


only you could actually insert politics into a "whats in your pockets" thread


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> keys
> phone
> wallet
> work ID badge
> ...


only you could actually insert politics into a "whats in your pockets" thread








[/quote]

Funny how this gets your attention but not the part about inserting tube steak into your sister


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> keys
> phone
> wallet
> work ID badge
> ...


only you could actually insert politics into a "whats in your pockets" thread








[/quote]

Funny how this gets your attention but not the part about inserting tube steak into your sister
[/quote]
....tu shay


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Funny how this gets your attention but not the part about inserting tube steak into your sister












Wallet with $1.00 in cash....I never use cash anymore.
Phone
Keys


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

phone gum and wallet...the only three things i ever have in my pockets


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Phone, keys, wallet.
Man, that's boring...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Another wild and entertaining post! 









-Two cell phones
-A $5 bill
-Two quarters
-Wallet
-Business card holder


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> $1.25
> iPod
> Cell phone
> receipts


LOL your broke but well connected and entertained

oh, im broke too.

keys
phone
wallet
work ID badge
change (not the Obama kind the stuff that acutally can be used for something) 
14 bucks
*your sisters phone number*
[/quote]

Ya I can't leave home without my iPod! I guess i'll see you later brother-in law..

damn


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ka-bar on my hip, wallet, house keys, motorcycle key, cell phone, smokes and a lighter. its funny how i always put my wallet and keys on my left side, phone and smokes on my left.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Wallet
Pocket Knife
Phone
A receipt
58 cents


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

keys 
wallet
Montblanc pen
3 wire nuts (no clue why)
.75 cents in change


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Tangled mess of cash (went to the bar last night, still not sure how much i spent)
Some girl Danielles number i dont remember meeting
Wallet
2 sets of keys (work keys and home keys)
my gun for at the range today


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha this thread gave me the ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

anyways i have wallet keys phone same as everyone else


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a used condom


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

to reward armacs search of my threads.

right now i have:
1 DJEEP lighter
1 Eagles BIC lighter
1 pack of marlboro reds (9 left)
1 empty White owl tube (grape) 
1 DVD in its case (Major Payne, bought it tonight!)
1 Cellphone
3 Dollar Bills
2.45 in change
1 Wallet
1 Set Keys
1 Pack of Post-it page markers (blue)
1 blue pilot pen
some debit card reciepts

(cargo pants)

damn thats a lot of sh*t. 
/empties pockets


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Phone, keys, wallet.
> Man, that's boring...


Wallet, phone, and keys


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wallet, phone, pager, camel crush, lighter, keys, meth.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Flask wallet phone cash and candy <<< never know when you might need it


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> wallet, phone, pager, camel crush, lighter, keys, meth.


pager?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

chapstick, 5 different pens, 2 lighters, 11 dollars 12 cents, a subway reciept, and a condom I'll never use
lol and my undies


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> wallet, phone, pager, camel crush, lighter, keys, meth.


pager?
[/quote]

I use it for my job.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Right now boxers but for the life of the thread

Work pants (dickies)
Right front: coins, 3 keys loose
Left front: nothing (its my cash pocket)
Right rear: 1 credit card 3 debit cards & ID
Left rear: My cards, 3 cards from some guy Im doing work for

My jeans 
switch the two front pockets on account of my dickies have a small
hole in the left pocket, I dont want to drop my coins in to my boots


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

nada!!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

12 bux in cash, cell phone, keys


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Keys 
Wallet
several BNC adapters
10-32 equipment rack screws
smokes and lighter
lint


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

£57.51

Keys

Lint


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

work pants:

ID badge
Security building badge/key
chap stick
keys
cell phone


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Wallet and a couple business cards!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

WorldBelow07 said:


> wallet, phone, pager, camel crush, lighter, keys, meth.


pager?
[/quote]

I use it for my job.
[/quote]

/Thought only drug dealers used pagers...

/Understands where the meth part comes from now...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

My hand.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

My nuts

Pack of pistachios that is


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

kel-tec p-3ta
wallet
.83cents in change
receipt from Starbucks. 
sog pentagon elite I


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

ICEE said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]
e-gangster


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

beercandan said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]
e-gangster
[/quote]

13 inch black dildo, tube of ky, pain killers.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Boobah said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]
e-gangster
[/quote]

13 inch black dildo, tube of ky, pain killers.
[/quote]
hilarious


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]

Dangerous world we live in. "Change" is in the air, can never be to safe.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Emerson CQC-7
lighter
wallet


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]

Dangerous world we live in. "Change" is in the air, can never be to safe.
[/quote]

Idk when you post if your joking or serious


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

thing that wraps around my cack and vibrates







what do you want from me, I'm lazy..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]

Dangerous world we live in. "Change" is in the air, can never be to safe.
[/quote]

Idk when you post if your joking or serious








[/quote]

Sorry... Serious post now.

I have always had a knife by my side. Force of habit I guess. The gun, well I live near dayton, not exactly the safest city in the US (infact, one of the more violent cities, per capita).


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> kel-tec p-3ta
> wallet
> .83cents in change
> receipt from Starbucks.
> sog pentagon elite I


any reason for carrying the knife and gun.
[/quote]

Dangerous world we live in. "Change" is in the air, can never be to safe.
[/quote]

Idk when you post if your joking or serious








[/quote]

Sorry... Serious post now.

I have always had a knife by my side. Force of habit I guess. The gun, well I live near dayton, not exactly the safest city in the US (infact, one of the more violent cities, per capita).
[/quote]
oh snap, ohio


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> oh snap, ohio


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

like 3 bucks in change 
some dip
a lighter
a century sam
a sony ericsson


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yet another old thread that's been bumped


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Im from cincinnati.... Ohio has its times Ill tell you that but Im in jersey now

Hell both legal piranha states so I dont care past that


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Packet of redman
wallet
Bottle of Collonapins
Rubber


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

___ said:


> Im from cincinnati.... Ohio has its times Ill tell you that but Im in jersey now
> 
> Hell both legal piranha states so I dont care past that


Huh???


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

___ said:


> Im from cincinnati.... Ohio has its times Ill tell you that but Im in jersey now
> 
> Hell both legal piranha states so I dont care past that


Cincy has some nice areas. Over the Rhine is a great part featured in the movie Traffic.

Cincy has bad parts, so does Dayton, but I think Warren or Youngstown is worse.

And boobah, I think Ohio has a few of the most dangerous cities per capita. The Carolinas, ha. Lived in both of them and only thing dangerous about those places is getting bit by a snake or drowning in sand on the beach.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Im from cincinnati.... Ohio has its times Ill tell you that but Im in jersey now
> 
> Hell both legal piranha states so I dont care past that


Cincy has some nice areas. Over the Rhine is a great part featured in the movie Traffic.

Cincy has bad parts, so does Dayton, but I think Warren or Youngstown is worse.

And boobah, I think Ohio has a few of the most dangerous cities per capita. The Carolinas, ha. Lived in both of them and only thing dangerous about those places is getting bit by a snake or drowning in sand on the beach.
[/quote]

yeah you're right, ohio is more dangerous than the carolinas, you're so gangsta...hence why EVERYONE FROM f*cking OHIO COMES HERE.

http://gobacktoohio.com/










oh, and uh wallet, cell phone, inhaler b/c i rock


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

KEYS 
LIGHTER
SMOKES
CELLPHONE
WALLET 
ATM RECEIPT 
35 BUCKS


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.statestats.com/cit04pop.htm

Ranks 7th of all US cities and 3rd among the "smaller" cities. Dayton is a pretty violent city. Muggings, murder and carjackings downtown are the norm. Since Ohio grants its citizens the right to protect themselves from such scum of the earth, why not?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

$62 in cash bills
78 cents in loose change
Cell phone
House key
Jeep key
$20 bag of crystal meth
2 grams of weed
crackpipe

Just kidding about the last 3


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow that list is pretty crazy


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

80 cents.....lint....more lint....I have my cash in the pocket of my Roos yo!
haha...remember them? 
Anyone...No...ok


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cell phone
wallet with $30 cash
pen
random change
keys to my car
can of wintergreen grizzly chew


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> http://www.statestats.com/cit04pop.htm
> 
> Ranks 7th of all US cities and 3rd among the "smaller" cities. Dayton is a pretty violent city. Muggings, murder and carjackings downtown are the norm. Since Ohio grants its citizens the right to *attempt to *protect themselves from such scum of the earth, why not?


fixed.

while im not arguing your right to carry a gun, i grew up about 10 minutes from camden, which is the 4th most dangerous overall, and the most dangerous of the smallest cities, which says a lot now that i think about it and see that list. i never carried a gun. i think that common sense is more of a weapon than any gun. not saying you dont have common sense, just saying that your gun may not be necessary.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

pager, 2 cell phones, $900 cash, moneyclip, lighter, cigs, knife and car keys


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

a lighter


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> http://www.statestats.com/cit04pop.htm
> 
> Ranks 7th of all US cities and 3rd among the "smaller" cities. Dayton is a pretty violent city. Muggings, murder and carjackings downtown are the norm. Since Ohio grants its citizens the right to protect themselves from such scum of the earth, why not?


hell ya my friend just bought a gun off me yesterday after getting robbed at gun point in his own home every one should have a gun in pocket 
phone
keys 
wallet
$300 bucks outa wallet (from the gun sale)
and my tomcat


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It would be incredibly stupid to carry a gun and wave those things around unless your willing to use it. I dont live in a city, but i drive a pretty truck through the rez alot.

wallet without cash
keys 
phone and car stereo remote for some odd reason


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> http://www.statestats.com/cit04pop.htm
> 
> Ranks 7th of all US cities and 3rd among the "smaller" cities. Dayton is a pretty violent city. Muggings, murder and carjackings downtown are the norm. Since Ohio grants its citizens the right to protect themselves from such scum of the earth, why not?


hell ya my friend just bought a gun off me yesterday after getting robbed at gun point in his own home every one should have a gun in pocket 
phone
keys 
wallet
$300 bucks outa wallet (from the gun sale)
and my tomcat
[/quote]

Glad to hear your buddy is alright..

Hope your carrying legal


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your allowed to carry in Ohio????????


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> your allowed to carry in Ohio????????


Allowed? Its your right









Yes, Ohio grants its citizens the right to carry concealed, as do many many other states.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I didnt know Ohio was a RTC state


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Im from cincinnati.... Ohio has its times Ill tell you that but Im in jersey now
> 
> Hell both legal piranha states so I dont care past that


Cincy has some nice areas. Over the Rhine is a great part featured in the movie Traffic.

Cincy has bad parts, so does Dayton, but I think Warren or Youngstown is worse.

And boobah, I think Ohio has a few of the most dangerous cities per capita. The Carolinas, ha. Lived in both of them and only thing dangerous about those places is getting bit by a snake or drowning in sand on the beach.
[/quote]

yeah you're right, ohio is more dangerous than the carolinas, you're so gangsta...hence why EVERYONE FROM f*cking OHIO COMES HERE.

oh, and uh wallet, cell phone, inhaler b/c i rock
[/quote]

Actually more people from Ohio move to Arizona. But good try.

I'm gangsta for saying is more dangerous than SC? I think I'm more educated (not gangsta) due to the fact I can read numbers. Gotta love e-thugs.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Im from cincinnati.... Ohio has its times Ill tell you that but Im in jersey now
> 
> Hell both legal piranha states so I dont care past that


Cincy has some nice areas. Over the Rhine is a great part featured in the movie Traffic.

Cincy has bad parts, so does Dayton, but I think Warren or Youngstown is worse.

And boobah, I think Ohio has a few of the most dangerous cities per capita. The Carolinas, ha. Lived in both of them and only thing dangerous about those places is getting bit by a snake or drowning in sand on the beach.
[/quote]

yeah you're right, ohio is more dangerous than the carolinas, you're so gangsta...hence why EVERYONE FROM f*cking OHIO COMES HERE.

http://gobacktoohio.com/










oh, and uh wallet, cell phone, inhaler b/c i rock
[/quote]

Actually more people from Ohio move to Arizona. But good try.

And thanks Exodus for the link, hopefully boobah can open it.
[/quote]

yeah that's why there's a successful website dedicated to trying to get them to go home...

I know how gangsta you Ohioans are, i'm not arguing that. There's only one place more dangerous than Baghdad right now..you guessed it, Ohio


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

notaverage said:


> 80 cents.....lint....more lint....I have my cash in the pocket of my Roos yo!
> haha...remember them?
> Anyone...No...ok
> 
> ...


Ha! my wife wears them, sexay as hell.. Nothing beats a chick in sweats and roos


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

A bannana and I'm not happy to see you!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> yeah that's why there's a successful website dedicated to trying to get them to go home...


Oh my god, a "successful" website. There's also another one of these "succesful" websites on the internet, it has two girls and one cup.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

$0
cell phone 
ipod
stupid deans detention slip
chapstick(no ****)


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> yeah that's why there's a successful website dedicated to trying to get them to go home...


Oh my god, a "successful" website. There's also another one of these "succesful" websites on the internet, it has two girls and one cup.
[/quote]

Oh my god, it's spelled successful


----------

